# Unofficial Game Thread: Supersonics @ Lakers 11/27/07



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers (7-6) look to snap their three-game losing streak as they play host to the Seattle Supersonics (2-12) tonight at 7:30pm.


2007-08 Stats at a Glance
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule
Seattle SuperSonics
Record: 2 - 12 (.143)
Standings: Fourth, Northwest
At Home: 0 - 6
At Road: 2 - 6
Streak: L 4

Los Angeles Lakers
Record: 7 - 6 (.538)
Standings: Second, Pacific
At Home: 4 - 3
At Road: 3 - 3
Streak: L 3
Season 
PPG: 99.6 Opp PPG: 108.6
FG%: .441 Opp FG%: .461
RPG: 43.9 Opp RPG: 45.4

Season 
PPG: 105.2 Opp PPG: 100.9
FG%: .468 Opp FG%: .435
RPG: 44.5 Opp RPG: 41.4
Back to Top
Player G PPG RPG APG
Durant, K 14 18.9 4.4 1.9
Wilcox, C 14 15.7 7.4 1.4
Wilkins, D 14 15.1 5.0 2.4
Szczerbiak, W 14 10.3 1.7 1.1
Green, J 14 9.8 5.8 0.7
Collison, N 14 8.5 7.4 1.4
West, D 14 8.3 2.7 3.4
Watson, E 13 6.5 1.9 6.0
Thomas, K 5 5.0 7.2 1.8
Petro, J 10 2.8 3.8 0.3
Sene, M 3 2.7 2.3 0.0
Gelabale, M 7 2.4 0.6 0.6
Ridnour, L 6 2.0 1.2 3.3
Swift, R 5 1.6 3.0 0.2
Head Coach: P.J. Carlesimo

Player G PPG RPG APG
Bryant, K 13 27.3 6.2 4.8
Odom, L 9 12.4 7.3 1.9
Fisher, D 13 12.2 1.9 2.5
Bynum, A 13 11.0 10.2 1.3
Radmanovic, V 12 10.0 2.7 1.6
Farmar, J 13 9.6 2.8 3.1
Turiaf, R 11 7.3 4.3 1.6
Walton, L 13 7.1 3.8 3.2
Vujacic, S 9 5.6 1.1 0.6
Mihm, C 11 4.3 3.8 0.6
Brown, K 7 4.3 5.0 1.1
Ariza, T 12 3.2 2.1 0.7
Crittenton, J 3 2.0 0.3 0.3
Karl, C 2 1.0 0.5 1.0
Head Coach: Phil Jackson

http://www.nba.com/games/20071127/SEALAL/preview.html
http://www.nba.com/lakers/


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Game threads are hard to come by when the team is losing .:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Game threads are hard to come by when the team is losing .:lol:


I was supposed to do it for the next few weeks. I totally forgot cause I just started class today.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way if we don't blow this team out tonight I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

lakers always lose to scrubs looks for someone unknown go off on us again.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R; said:


> I was supposed to do it for the next few weeks. I totally forgot cause I just started class today.



no worries brother. it's appreciated more than you probably think. like i said earlier, didn't intend to step on any toes. you guys usually come up with better game threads than this anyway so please improve on it if need be. otherwise, i guess it's good enough for the sonics, huh?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

for those of the michael jordan or pete rose mold, the over/under is 216 w/ the lakers an 11 point fav. 

http://www.vegasinsider.com/nba/odds/las-vegas/


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KillWill said:


> no worries brother. it's appreciated more than you probably think. like i said earlier, didn't intend to step on any toes. you guys usually come up with better game threads than this anyway so please improve on it if need be. otherwise, i guess it's good enough for the sonics, huh?


Don't sweat it man, it looks good enough for tonights game for sure. 

Not to mention I think it might be a little empty tonight. People usually go astray when we are on losing streaks. Get a few wins, people come back.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R; said:


> Don't sweat it man, it looks good enough for tonights game for sure.
> 
> Not to mention I think it might be a little empty tonight. People usually go astray when we are on losing streaks. Get a few wins, people come back.


for us long time lakers fans, isn't that the norm by now? can't wait to see those driver side window flags again!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KillWill said:


> for us long time lakers fans, isn't that the norm by now? can't wait to see those driver side window flags again!


:cheers:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we will lose because Wilkins will score 30+ on us...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got a feeling the refs are gonna be calling everything tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Chris Wilcox and earl Watson combination is dangerous against the lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought he traveled, but the replay showed Bynum kept his foot there. Good move.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know Bynum makes Wilcox look small in size. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lamar is ****ing terrible...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We really are a horrible team..wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> We really are a horrible team..wow.


I think the Lakers are good offensively most times.

But the fact we simply cant play any coherent concept of team defense kills me. 

But hey you don't practice it in the off season, and your coach doesnt make you work on it during the season. Its going to stay the same.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Luke did something that actually made me happy.... It's been months since that happened.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did Bynum pick up his second already? Why did we bench him. Mihm is way to small to rebound in there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well at least Wilcox is gone for a while. Keeping Mihm out there shouldn't be bad now.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

SoCalfan21; said:


> we will lose because Wilkins will score 30+ on us...


he just might shooting like that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Is it just me or is Odom getting more touches than Kobe so far?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

SoCalfan21; said:


> Lamar is ****ing terrible...


sarcasm?

he's not terrible. just terribly inconsistent. and probably a little emotionally unstable to boot.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wilcocks always kills the Lakers.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

There goes Damien Wilkins playing outside himself again. Iso with him and Kobe? WTF is with Carlesimo?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chan said:


> Is it just me or is Odom getting more touches than Kobe so far?


Yeah, they are trying to get him going. Lamar is all mental. Got to get him confident, or he will continue to slump.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh. He's not finishing around the rim too much.

Chris Mihm misses the easiest shots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.

Mihm = 6 minutes, 0-2, 1 rebound, 
Bynum - 6 minutes, 1-1, 4 rebounds, 1 assists, 3 points. 

Phils love affair with savy unproductive vets kills me sometimes.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Chan; said:


> There goes Damien Wilkins playing outside himself again. Iso with him and Kobe? WTF is with Carlesimo?


i think he has has the occasional spreewell flashback and blanks out for a second.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R; said:


> lol.
> 
> Mihm = 6 minutes, 0-2, 1 rebound,
> Bynum - 6 minutes, 1-1, 4 rebounds, 1 assists, 3 points.
> ...



it got grady little fired.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

watson v. farmar. woooooo. havin' flashbacks myself.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Walton has been playing like crap even since the fat contract, they should have given him one year contract, then he might play hard.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone should teach Radman how to rebound and play defense. That guy is useless, when his shots are not falling. He should be ashamed of himself , a 6 10 guys always showing 0 in rebound and block column.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

KillWill said:


> i think he has has the occasional spreewell flashback and blanks out for a second.


He's been getting that a lot this year. There's good times like when he dropped 40 on Atlanta, but mostly he takes shots that I wish Durant or Green took instead.

Watson is actually playing well so far, which is shocking.

LAL needs to get back on D. Seattle's been running a semi-break for the past 5 minutes.

Green with the spectacular throwdown.

Bynum needs to take his time and use his size against Collison. He's like 6'8-6'9.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Walton has been playing like crap even since the fat contract, they should have given him one year contract, then he might play hard.


Yeah, Luke was getting good offers. So Lakers felt the need to act.

I was the biggest supporter of what Luke did for us last season. But when he came into camp out of shape for even Luke standards, and not practicing a minute on his jump shot (as he admitted himself). I knew it might be bad....

And the fact that he cant hit a three to save his life anymore. And his shot all together looks bad. His confidence is at all time low. He totally pulled a contract year run. I hate that more than anything in this game. Players that work for the fat contract, then don't earn it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Fact; radman averages more personal fouls than rebounds and he is averaging 0 blocks per game, playing 21 minutes per game. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chan said:


> \
> Green with the spectacular throwdown.
> 
> Bynum needs to take his time and use his size against Collison. He's like 6'8-6'9.


Your right. Heres the problem. (this is my speculation, no proof to back it up).

Bynum was benched early. No one knows why. He was playing good, but Phil didn't "like" something.

So now Bynum is over actively looking to pass, as if he was instructed not to shoot. Which is stupid in itself considering his size advantage, and soft touch. 

But thats one of the many mysteries of Zen and the Lakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We are offically a terrible basketball team..the sonics? we are down...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers cant even play D against the sonics..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This is hilarious in a angry way, Rookies killing us.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

and where the **** is Kobe?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Seattle kept some elite teams close until the 4th quarter. This is natural.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. torii hunter. he would've looked good in blue, but the angels can have him for 90 mil.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Your right. Heres the problem. (this is my speculation, no proof to back it up).
> 
> Bynum was benched early. No one knows why. He was playing good, but Phil didn't "like" something.
> 
> ...


Phil always does that, when a player is playing well he will bench them, when the other team is running he will let them run and not call a time out, when Lakers are on a run, he will call timeout, he will always put crappy players on the floor during crunch times, last year was Smush and this year radman.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Theonee; said:


> Someone should teach Radman how to rebound and play defense. That guy is useless, when his shots are not falling. He should be ashamed of himself , a 6 10 guys always showing 0 in rebound and block column.


brian cook? is that you???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KillWill said:


> brian cook? is that you???


:lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KillWill said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. torii hunter. he would've looked good in blue, but the angels can have him for 90 mil.


I seriously think Angels overpaid. He is not way worth that much, but considering Wells got 120 plus million in Toronto to suck, maybe Torri is worth it, because Torri is 100 times better than that assclown Wells.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Green trying to post up Bynum? He tried against Duncan and Boozer too. This kid is either fearless or really stupid.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KillWill said:


> brian cook? is that you???


Brian Cooks wishes, I make way more money than Brian Cook to play like Brian Cook.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not saying the pump fakes aren't good for the team and all. But sometimes they annoy me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fish has returned.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Theonee; said:


> I seriously think Angels overpaid. He is not way worth that much, but considering Wells got 120 plus million in Toronto to suck, maybe Torri is worth it, because Torri is 100 times better than that assclown Wells.



i hope this doesn't mean the dodgers are gonna overpay for jones. i'd rather just play kemp out there and let him learn on the fly. pun intended.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe's first 50 point game and NBA's first 50 points, I can see it today


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Theonee; said:


> Brian Cooks wishes, I make way more money than Brian Cook to play like Brian Cook.


:lol::clap::rock::cheers:


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Theonee; said:


> Kobe's first 50 point game and NBA's first 50 points, I can see it today


21 pts. on 7-10. he's gonna have to for the lakers to win.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KillWill said:


> i hope this doesn't mean the dodgers are gonna overpay for jones. i'd rather just play kemp out there and let him learn on the fly. pun intended.


If you are talking about Andrew Jones, I think he will make more money then Hunter, because Andrew is still a good hitter, although he has been degrading , but I think given the right condition, he might get his old form back, he even lead the majors in home runs and couple of years ago.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Theonee; said:


> If you are talking about Andrew Jones, I think he will make more money then Hunter, because Andrew is still a good hitter, although he has been degrading , but I think given the right condition, he might get his old form back, he even lead the majors in home runs and couple of years ago.


with boras in his corner, i have little doubt.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is pathetic. We should be blowing this team out. Mihm is getting *** ****ed by wilcox. Come to think of it, ALL OUR BIGS ARE GETTING *** ****ED MY WILCOX!! Our defense is ridiculous and Kobe and Lamar are the only things keeping us in the game. I sitll have room in my car for anyone who wants to drive this ***** off the Santa Monica pier with me. Any takers??


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> This is pathetic. We should be blowing this team out. Mihm is getting *** ****ed by wilcox. Come to think of it, ALL OUR BIGS ARE GETTING *** ****ED MY WILCOX!! Our defense is ridiculous and Kobe and Lamar are the only things keeping us in the game. I sitll have room in my car for anyone who wants to drive this ***** off the Santa Monica pier with me. Any takers??


I always fear the Wilcox and Watson combination and those alley-hoops against the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit Andrew!! ****ty way to pick up your 4th!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bynum is playing good, but his fourth foul now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mihm is useless!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Shame on your Odom, getting blocked by Mosquito Durant.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

11 and 9 for Drew. If he could just find a way to stay on the floor he could do some damage!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

nice, fourth foul on radman, finally he can sit down.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radman and Mihm have been killing us!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Good thing , Watson, is out with fourth foul.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Fish is efficient today, 14points on 4 shots.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

WTF was that Mihm.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mihm with the easy miss


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

CubanLaker; said:


> Radman and Mihm have been killing us!


the only player in this game playing worse than these guys is collison. and i thought mihm was a stiff.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ!! Chris is missing everything!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well at least Mihm hit his fts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice steal by Jordan


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit!! Mihm is putting forth the effort tonight. Just not going down for him!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice job by the second unit keeping the lead


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Where's ariza? give the kid some burn, phil.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jordan with another 3!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ooohh boy. Andrew bails out kobe!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe heating up now!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar very aggressive tonight. Good sign!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers beat the Supersonics!!!
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-HL1kyW6GY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-HL1kyW6GY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

All around a win is a win but we should have blown this team out. Our defense has been suffering lately. We need to get that intensity back up. Good to see Lamar had a good offensive game tonight. Bynum with a nice double double. Kobe should get the player of the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A win is a win. It was sad though cause you could even hear Kobe was unimpressed by the win tonight. "Yeah, we played good enough for the win". 

Some of the calls against Bynum were really petty. But what can you do. Wilcox was over his back any chance he got in the fourth, with nothing be called. 

Mihm at least tries. He is awful now. But he always gets an A for effort at least. Thats more than I can say for the majority of the team on defense. 

We needed tonights win, cause we could potentially go on an 0-3 losing streak in the next 3 games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was not a very good way to close out the game. We're 14 games in right? Enough with the crunchtime turnovers and half assed defense the second we think it's close to over. And the piss poor officiating towards Bynum is getting really tiresome. The guy is proving himself in this league by averaging a double double in what I would consider limited time for his talent. Give him some ****ing respect. Kobe is getting close to the form that we need him in to make a 2nd round run.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Awww sheezy! Lakers beat the Supersonics and Ice Cube's a pimp


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Did anyone catch Lamar Odom trying to IMprove his stats with the last basket in the 4th.


20 points and 8 boards..he should be this agressive everynight...but who am I kidding to ask for this?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Mihm is useless!!


Thats not true. He was a good posterboy for Wilcox. *DAMN* that was a ferocious dunk.....


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Fact; radman averages more personal fouls than rebounds and he is averaging 0 blocks per game, playing 21 minutes per game. Absolutely disgusting.


hahahah, yeah we know, we had him for what? 5 seasons? hahaha


----------

